# Copy GBC Save File To Computer Using GB Mega Memory Card and USB 64M Smart Card?



## SonicRings (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm on the edge of purchasing a Mega Memory Card. What I need it for is to copy my Pokemon Gold save file onto my computer. Is it possible to copy the save file onto the mega memory card, then transfer it onto my USB 64M Smart Card before plugging my Smart Card into my laptop and copying the save file?


----------



## pasc (Dec 10, 2013)

As long as those two cards work alike it should work.
(For example if both the smartcard and the memory Card use Sram.

If there is a Gameboy card that allows the creation of savestates thats also Fine.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 10, 2013)

pasc said:


> As long as those two cards work alike it should work.
> (For example if both the smartcard and the memory Card use Sram.
> 
> If there is a Gameboy card that allows the creation of savestates thats also Fine.


Is there a way you, or anyone else, can tell me for sure if specifically a Mega Memory Card (the yellow one) will work with my Smart Card?


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 11, 2013)

Yep, it works. I bought my Mega Memory Card and, despite having some difficulty, managed to get it to work with nothing other than my brilliance and this video.


----------



## pasc (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice so the theory was correct.

Does this work on games that use no SRAM aswell ?


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 13, 2013)

pasc said:


> Nice so the theory was correct.
> 
> Does this work on games that use no SRAM aswell ?


I have no idea, as the only Gameboy (Color) games I own are Toy Story 2 (which doesn't save) and Pokemon Gold/Crystal. But if you'd like me to see if it works with games that work with no SRAM, feel free to send one over!


----------

